# Best time(s) of year to take your Vizsla into the Groomer's?



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a male Vizsla who will be 2 years old in July (2016). I have noticed that he has been shedding quite a bit lately. I have read that they shed their coats entirely in the Spring and in the Fall. Would it be beneficial to take him in to see the Groomer now (March) or should I wait another month or so to do this? He smells a bit too doggy for my liking but it is nothing I cannot handle. I am just trying to figure out a good time to get him all cleaned up! 

Cheers!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I never knew that... I have never noticed Fergy shedding that much ever. I know they shed when they are nervous, That I have noticed first hand, But He is (of course) an indoor pet, and His fur/hair is never really noticeable in the house on the floor, or the furniture. Now the car is another matter... 
I would just get a Furminator, or brush, Is your boy a smooth or wire haired V?? Very interesting


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Animal Planet Dogs 101 starts off about the Vizsla with this comment :"Love the dog? Hate the smell?" Our Vizslas are supposed to be self grooming and have hardly any odor. Is yours okay? How often do you get here or she bathed?

Is she (or he) rolling in something smelly?

I trust all is well. Would a dog shampoo recommended by the Vet that is non allergic be the ticket? 
We don't want them to lose their sweet.smelling reputation. ;D


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Animal Planet Dogs 101 starts off about the Vizsla with this comment :"Love the dog? Hate the smell?" Our Vizslas are supposed to be self grooming and have hardly any odor. Is yours okay? How often do you get here or she bathed?
> 
> Is she (or he) rolling in something smelly?
> 
> ...


Haha well what I meant is that it's a somewhat regular doggy smell. Let's face it, no dog smells "great" lol. I will look into shampooing as he is pretty low maintenance and I have not really done this for him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will say they shed less, and smell less doggy than other breeds. But they still have hair, and are a dog . A lot of being bathed depends on what they played in, or what they rolled on.


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> I will say they shed less, and smell less doggy than other breeds. But they still have hair, and are a dog . A lot of being bathed depends on what they played in, or what they rolled on.


I agree. Although, they do shed a lot more than websites claim hahaha. They're the little, annoying hairs that are harder to clean off of carpets and clothing.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

My long-time favorite grooming aids for Vizslas, Weimaraners, and similar breeds are two horse products.

One is a 100% rubber curry glove (not plastic). They are often a pinkish-red color, and have small nibs of rubber on each side of the slip-on glove. The nibs do a great job lifting up soon-to-be shredded hair. The glove catches some of the hair in the nibs, but leaves much on the dog.

Two. A soft horse brush. After using the curry glove to loosen the hair, the horse brush sweeps the hair off the dog.

Very effective combo. A curry glove runs about $5. A horse brush might be $11 at equestrian shops.

Bill


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Spy said:


> My long-time favorite grooming aids for Vizslas, Weimaraners, and similar breeds are two horse products.
> 
> One is a 100% rubber curry glove (not plastic). They are often a pinkish-red color, and have small nibs of rubber on each side of the slip-on glove. The nibs do a great job lifting up soon-to-be shredded hair. The glove catches some of the hair in the nibs, but leaves much on the dog.
> 
> ...


That reminds me, I should get another one of them rubberized curry gloves! My boy ended up eating his old one.......haha. That glove, the soft horse brush combined with the odd visit to the groomer will be a recipe for success.

Thank you all! If anyone has any other ideas I'm all ears!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Brush away and maybe find out from the Vet how often can your Vizsla be bathed safely. Do you live near Pet Smart ?


----------

